# Adult Party Game Non-alcoholic



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

That sounds like fun. I'm gonna remember that one. Thanks!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Sounds like a cool twist on the Malarky game. Sounds like fun, thanks for posting! It looks like it can be easily adapted to make it alcoholic if you wanted to.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Ha ha, you could name it "Bulls$#%" and as guests go around they can just say "Bulls$#%" if they think your lying.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Yea, you could easily make it alcoholic. Then there would definately be some "Bulls$#%"


----------

